# Post Office and Federal Requirements



## jar546 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just curious if there are any ADA gurus out there.  This is not a building code or ICC issue, it is a Federally owned building question.

A city post office is owned by the postal service and not leased.  It has bee around as long as I can remember.  It is not accessible in the least bit.  This past year they sent us a letter letting us know that they would be doing renovations and reminded us that they are exempt from permits.

Based on what I saw done, they had to spend well over $200,000 between the complete roof replacement and exterior upgrades.  Not one cent was spent to make it an accessible building.

I thought there were requirements that these public buildings be made accessible.


----------



## pyrguy (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Post Office and Federal Requirements

Only if the Justice Department says it is required.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Post Office and Federal Requirements

Jeff,

"This past year they sent us a letter letting us know that they would be doing renovations and reminded us that they are exempt from permits."

Outside your authority.  Same thing in Texas for Federal, State, and local government buildings, construction and remodeling.  Frustrating ain't it?

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Post Office and Federal Requirements

I am under the impression that the following would have made this building accessible by now:

*1959's President's Committee on the Empoyment of the Physically Handicapped which created the ANSI 117.1 - 1961

*The Architectural Barriers Act of 1968 (ABA)- I thought for sure this one would have applied by now.

*Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973

*American's with Disabilities Act of 1990

I know there were other laws in addition to these but it is my understanding that accessibility would be required at the very least to the building.  If the DOJ can require a hair salon to remove a barrier because during renovation because it is "readily acheivable" then why not the federal government?


----------



## Plans Approver (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Post Office and Federal Requirements

Typical - "Do as I say not as I do"

http://www.access-board.gov/enforcement/faq.htm


----------



## RJJ (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Post Office and Federal Requirements

Jeff: It must be a double standard! I have a mail box question on the same page as this thread.

Now that mail box meets post office standards. The local postmaster has approved its location for use.

Now I wonder how that will play in my state audited!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: Post Office and Federal Requirements

I agree with Plans Approver.  ADAAG applies to the private sector and state & local governments.

If it was built after 1968 the Architectural Barriers Act should have applied.  UFAS would have governed alterations from the mid 1980s until 2005.  The USPS adopted the new ADAAG & ABA standards in 2005.  Both of them appear to exempt roof replacement and exterior upgrades from triggering accessibility upgrades.


----------



## JBI (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Post Office and Federal Requirements

Jeff - All you can do to correct the problem is file a written complaint (Certified/Return Receipt) with DOJ.


----------



## rshuey (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Post Office and Federal Requirements

The post office people are pretty funny. They don't have to do squat and they know it. We actually got a letter here from a lawyer in Georgia stating they don't legally have to fix their sidewalks...haha


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Post Office and Federal Requirements

Hi!

Just posted a response in:

Mailboxes and the ADA

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1024


----------

